# CL Near Malvern



## fastanlite (May 5, 2006)

Can anyone suggest a nice CL or stopover preferably on a canal or river within 25 miles of Malvern, near a village or pub, thanks in advance


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

When we lived nearby there was motorhome parking in the lorry parking area on Hanley Road, Upton on Severn:

52.06543, -2.21977

It might be an idea to check that they are still welcome.

That is as close to the river as you'd wish to be- it floods when the river is high- and close to the village for several good pubs etc. There's a public loo in the car park.

The other one we knew was the Marlbank Inn at Welland:

http://www.marlbankinn.co.uk/

which is no-where near the river but close to Malvern.

There are two club sites (CC and C&CC) at Blackmore, at Hanley Swan, near Malvern.

G


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

A little bit further down the road is Tudor Park Caravan Site at Slimbridge. Ok its not a CL but its next to a Pub and on a Canal and its about an hour away.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I suggest that you use look at the MHF Campsite map to find one ... several to choose from:

Interactive Campsite Map <<

Many were entered from the CC listings so have no member comments yet, but this one was entered by Zebedee last summer just after it opened ..No canal or river but he said it was ok:-

Hillview CL <<

Mike


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi, You could try The Ketch Caravan park in Broomhall Worcester. Right on the river and behind a pub  .If you google you'll find it.

Regards Nigel


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Hi

You could try Manor Farm CL, Worcester. Its behind a pub(Brewers Fayre) I think. Its not far from the river Severn where there is a tarmac path into the centre of Worcester.


Paul


----------



## fastanlite (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions bound to find a nice one from this.


----------

